# Solved: windows media player not playing dvds



## realnovice1 (Jan 16, 2010)

i've got the latest edition of media player but every time i go to play a dvd it will not open and i keep getting the dialogue box telling me to change my screen resolution and graphics. this doesnt help.
when going to the web help it says i have error message C00D116A.
I looked at driver updates,; i dont need them either for windows or intel graphics card
I have two separate media players (sony vaio and interactual 2.0) and they are also refusing to open and play, saying that it is a video subsystem problem.
any help warmly welcolme


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

You might try this....http://majorgeeks.com/K-Lite_Codec_Pack_Standard_d4620.html
It could very possibly be you need the Kodec..
VIcks


----------



## Brucew0619 (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, about this situation, I suggest you to download a video code, maybe it will be helpful. Due to the copyright, I do not support you to convert your DVD to MP4 or WMV to play with Windows Media Player.


----------



## realnovice1 (Jan 16, 2010)

thanks. It seems i needed a codec.
All is now well i think


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

You can get it free. click on link in post #2
vicks


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Glad you have had success!! :up: 
When you are ready, you can click on the "marked solved" at the top of your original postl
Happy Computing!!!
Vicks


----------

